# IUI Down stimming leading up to xmas? What does this mean?



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all...ive just spoken to my clinic and theyve told me they want me to start down stimming on day 21 of my cycle (day 1 today) ready for an iui cycle (clomid didnt agree with me). Ive never done this before so i have a few questions..

Does this mean this month i cant ttc naturally??

I will be down stimming just before xmas, does this mean that i wont be able to touch any alchohol etc etc (i only have the odd glass of wine now)??

What the process..do i down stimm for a week or so and then have my af and then take a different type of hormone to boost my follie growth..

Sorry but its all new to me xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds like the procedure for IVF/ICSI? Is that what your having?

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi sweetcheeks...

My cons did mention that this was the procedure for IVF, however im having iui..i think the reason for this is because clomid was giving me cysts etc??


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok well the answers to your questions are  ...i am no nurse & im just going to give you the advice i have been given - im having *ivf* so this may not apply to you you should really check will your clinic but if its the same procedure i cant see why it wouldnt apply to you either but here goes ..

You cant try to TTC naturally, u have to were the rubbers! (this also applys from your first day of cycle.. i think  )

They advise no more than 5 units per week - im still going to drink on down/reg ut not on stimms (the follical grower!)

Yes the process is you start your down reg on day 21, when af arrives you start the stimms process then that would take u up to egg collection although with you having iui im not sure what they would do with you as i have never heard of going through the ivf procedure for iui   !!

Hope this helps.. 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

I'm no nurse however!.......

OK "down stimming" normally known as down regulating is a way of them having control over your cycle- you would down reg from day 21 and then once they are happy your body is ready for stimulating drugs to get follicle growth they will start you on them- you will get scans done through the down reg and stimming stage, once you are stimmed enough you will have your iui done just the same as before.

hope this helps

Mez
xxxx

IUI- this is only where they put the "washed" sperm back into your uterus. (no egg collection)
OI- this is where you are given drugs to get you to the stage of ovulation, then IUI is done


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

See knew someone would know more than me!!   I only know ivf/icsi procedures!! 

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks guys..

Im at the clinic tomorrow so at least i know a little of what to ask..xx


----------

